# Java GUI Anwendung ohne Konsole starten



## stikio (14. Dez 2011)

huhu,

hab da nen kleines problem:

habe eine .jar datei, welches mein programm enthält. momentan starte ich das alles per .bat file 

jetzt startet meine GUI und zusätlich natürlich die Konsole, gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass die Konsole sich nicht öffnet, oder im hintergrund bleibt oder sich automatisch minimiert oder sich gleich wieder schließt nachdem meine gui da ist ?


danke schonmal für eure antworten


gr33tZ so long


----------



## Marco13 (14. Dez 2011)

Das dürfte wohl an der BAT an sich liegen. Man kann auch direkt JARs mit java*w* (statt java) starten, das macht dann keine Konsole auf.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (14. Dez 2011)

Meistens kannst du jars auch direkt per Doppelklick (zumindest bei Windows) starten.


----------



## achillesat (14. Dez 2011)

wie sieht denn dein BAT File aus?


----------



## stikio (14. Dez 2011)

also ich hab ne runable jar datei aus eclipse erstellt und alle bibliotheken mit reingepackt.

ein einfacher doppelklick führt nichts aus. Kann im bin verzeichnis der java installation jegliche exe datei auswählen und es wird nix gestartet.


so sieht mein bat file aus


```
java -jar "C:\"Pfad"\CNAT.jar"
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Dez 2011)

Probiere mal:

```
@start javaw -jar "C:\Pfad\CNAT.jar"
```


----------



## stikio (15. Dez 2011)

merci beaucoup 


das war die Lösung, Thema erledigt ^^


----------

